# Turkey neck?



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmmmm, wondering if Sunny is not on all raw (RMB's) but on a prepared raw, etc., but does get some beef rib bones with meat, etc., that he chews on, tho does not eat the bone, do you think I could give him a raw turkey neck? I picked one up (a smaller one) at the pet store when I was there last weekend, and thought it would be great. Then started thinking, since he has not had whole animal raw parts, and is on a quasi-raw diet (prob won't go full RMB diet -- whole animals, etc. (smile)) would it be ok for him? Would I expect any kind of stomach upset? Would he even know what to do?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Try him - although unless it is a very small one I might cut it in half. The bone is soft and easily digested - and I bet he will know exactly what to do with it!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

It's one of the smallest I have seen, sealed in clear plastic -- so would thaw and cut in half and maybe give him Saturday in lieu of dinner -- I thought it would be fine, too. Thanks.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have one thawing right now... Carley will have her first taste tom. Let us know how it went with your boy. Carley has had chicken for a week or two and she loves it. I also have some frozen beef ribs, but not tried them yet. I am getting braver...lol


----------

